# Game #10: Los Angeles Lakers (8-1) @ Phoenix Suns (8-4) [11/20/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets go lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is going to be a fun game to watch. A rematch between Shaq and Bynum. Gasol playing PF for the first time against Amare.


Should be a tough game for either team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah this one ought to be loads of fun I expect Kobe to go off, he'll be fired up for this one. If we can keep Nash and Shaq from having huge games we win. 

LO will be a big factor in this game when we play Gasol on Shaq, Gasol will run the tread off of Shaq's shoes end to end like last season. 

Our bench will provide the seperation as the games goes on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope we beat them for the 3rd straight time in their arena...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Leandro Barbosa (personal reasons) is not with team.

Trevor Ariza (upper respiratory infection) is probable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Barbosa's mom died I think RIP to her.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

this could be a really tough game. Shaq will bring his best effort, and Amare could end up destroying Pau. We gotta keep them on the perimeter and we cant get outrebounded. On offense it should be more of the same, pound the post and make Shaq and Amare work hard on that end of the court. Let our 2nd unit run them out of the building.

Im excited about the Bynum/Shaq matchup, I believe the first time they've played against each other since the infamous dunk-dunk-pushandshove game when Bynum was 17.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Good, this will be a real benchmark game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****, I can't wait for the game tonight!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bynum has to stay out of foul trouble and take it to Shaq. He has the agility and quickness for his size to beat Shaq and drive around him. However, he has to get good positioning down low...something has not been too good at...IMO.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Umm, this game isn't gonna be on KCAL9?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, looks like it's just going to be on TNT tonight.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

They probably won't guard each-other much, but this is the first time Andrew and Amare have met since last x-mas when Andrew served him up a couple times. 

I wonder if Grant hill has forgotten about Trevor, too.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers by 15-20. Farmar with 17 to lead the bench in scoring.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Yeah, looks like it's just going to be on TNT tonight.


Jesus Christ Basel...I remember when you were a noob on these boards and you have 22000 posts and are a community Mod..jeez haha...Man I guess I am not on these boards as much as I use too..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Jesus Christ Basel...I remember when you were a noob on these boards and you have 22000 posts and are a community Mod..jeez haha...Man I guess I am not on these boards as much as I use too..


just say it

basel has no life


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DANNY said:


> just say it
> 
> basel has no life


On the weekdays, I pretty much don't have one.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

I am so ready for tonights game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report*



> Phoenix is a familiar foe that is taking on a little different look this year. New head coach Terry Porter is running a combination offensive system that borrows from Flip Saunders, Greg Popovich, and Mike D’Antoni. Steve Nash is still the catalyst for this team and he will try to run Porter’s sets but when the offense bogs down he will go back to the tried and true pick and roll. In fact, Nash said recently, “The pick and roll is the hardest thing to cover in this league, and we have the people who do it well. I don’t think we’re going to abandon it.” We know we will see a plethora of pick and rolls from the top, wing, high angle and drags in transition. We will also see some generic “Horns” action (A big at each elbow setting a screen and roll – shooters in the corners – O’Neal rolls and Stoudemire pops).
> 
> 
> Phoenix likes to go to Shaq early and he is a willing passer so we will need to change up our defense to keep him guessing. They still have the three point shooters to surround their post players (Shaq, Stoudemire, Diaw, Hill). Both Shaq and Stoudemire do a great job of re-posting after they kick the ball out. We cannot allow them to gain ground on their re-posts because the Phoenix perimeter players really look to get it back in to their big men. While this team is getting more comfortable operating in the half court they are still dangerous as a transition team. With Nash pushing the ball they can still score in bunches.
> ...



https://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

....I just hope that we beat the crap out of these guys.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm hoping for a close win for the Lakers. Especially after the poor performance from the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> On the weekdays, I pretty much don't have one.


But... 22,345!!!?
:lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wanna see pau guarding shaq n bynum guarding amare.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> I'm hoping for a close win for the Lakers. Especially after the poor performance from the Detroit Pistons.


i think the lakers will come out ready to go for that very reason.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Go Suns!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

t1no said:


> But... 22,345!!!?
> :lol:


To be fair to myself, a lot of those posts have come in game threads for Lakers games...and I've been around for quite a few game threads.

And earlier in the year, I was posting as much as I could in other forums to try and help get the site going - unfortunately, it didn't catch on so I stopped doing that. My posting as of late has actually been down in comparison to what it was. Once winter break rolls around, though, I won't be around nearly as much.

Who's going to be around here posting for the game?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Haha i understand, i was just messing with you.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DANNY said:


> just say it
> 
> basel has no life


Basel gave up this "life" you speak up along long time ago.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are pretty terrible at those alley-oop passes. At least we got out a foul of it, though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good defense to start.. Hope to see that keeps up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible pass to Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum got owned.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible start...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek Fisher is not playing well at all so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the **** is fisher doing?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Too many jump shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Vlad looking good on both ends tonight. Good defense by Bynum in the paint on the big guy.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

fisher is playing like trash as usual.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

To show how strong and heavy Shaq is, look at Bynum. He already looks exhausted just boxing out Shaq.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Stop shoting fisher please


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Fisher is worthless.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher's shot is off - very off. The best thing he's done so far is getting Shaq to pick up his 1st foul. 0/5 to start - ouch.

Nice to see Radmanovic playing well, though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good interior defense, poor outside defense. No shocker there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Insert. Farmar. Now. Please.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

why is kobe bring help defense, bell wide open..twice


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

someone jump on Fisher and take him into custody man what the hell. 

a good development Vlad is on tonight.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm liking what I'm seeing from Vlad. Not just the threes, but the steals and the hustle on both ends of the court.

Fisher has been a bum in both transition offense and defense. And of course his shot is not falling.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Fisher stinks


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

somone gotta find bell on the delayed break. Kobe can't sink into the paint he gotta stay up on the floor.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> somone gotta find bell on the delayed break. Kobe can't sink into the paint he gotta stay up on the floor.


That last 3 by Bell was all on Fisher for not hustling back down the court after he ****ed up on the break.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is off.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ohh man, you guys are so lucky to have Lamar Odom come off the bench.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe needs to get that pinky fixed, if he's not going to go to the rack anymore....


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe needs to get that pinky fixed, if he's not going to go to the rack anymore....


kobe is shooting 46%Fg and 36 3pt%.....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we got the softy Gasol tonight. Time to put Bynum on him to shut that down.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Not enough ball movement.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Why did Odom even foul there? The help wasn't good, but if you're going to try to make up for it by fouling, foul hard enough to make the shot tougher to make. That said, Amare is money from the stripe, so you might as well just save your fouls.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol should score all night muscle to the middle and hook after Hook against Amare.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We hardly look like the Lakers right now...time to step it up a notch!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

its just the 1st qtr i think will be ok


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> We hardly look like the Lakers right now...time to step it up a notch!


I agree our offense looks disconnected alot of 1on1 stuff.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Our bigs combined have taken 5 shots.

Fisher alone has taken 5.
Kobe alone has taken 5.

Nothing like working the inside out huh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick move by Kobe...


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

t1no said:


> Ohh man, you guys are so lucky to have Lamar Odom come off the bench.


It's great, because he is a ****ing disappointment starting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> kobe is shooting 46%Fg and 36 3pt%.....


Not tonight, or lately. And half of that is because he was attacking the rim early on in the season and has reverted back to chucking.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> Sick move by Kobe...


the term "sick" has only just begun


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And after all that, we somehow have the lead 26-24 after one quarter.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Not tonight, or lately. And half of that is because he was attacking the rim early on in the season and has reverted back to chucking.


ill agree with that he has had only one good shooting game in the last three


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Gotta love the second unit's ability to quickly turn games around


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The luxury of having a deep bench, time for the Lakers to separate themselves.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

nice play from odom to sasha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Machine back-to-back jumpers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SICK jumpers of death!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bynumite!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice shot hook over Amare by Bynum. 

Good defense by Odom. If thats going in there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible foul there by Sasha...I want to see more Bynum vs. Stoudemire...feed him the ball some more and let him go to work.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Terrible foul there by Sasha...I want to see more Bynum vs. Stoudemire...feed him the ball some more and let him go to work.


He will probably get 1-2 more touches max. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stop with the stupid fouls...and please don't let Grant Hill do that to us ever again.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

i dont understand why phil keeps taking bynum out if he is not is foul trouble, he has been playin good defense.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

retro grant hill move.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at Odom.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

kobesthegoat said:


> i dont understand why phil keeps taking bynum out if he is not is foul trouble, he has been playin good defense.


His knee was swelling up in practice this week. He had ice on it a few times. I am sure he is just being cautious.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wide open for the three. OUCH


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good foul by sasha


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So were playing a team with a bunch of old men.. But even Hill with broken down knees attacks the rim everytime and draws the fouls. Why don't we attack the rim anymore? Lakers are one of the most athletic teams in the NBA, and yet we settle for jumpers all night long.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Like that!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great passing there that set up Kobe for the open dunk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum bit on the head fake. No easy ones at least.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

bad call


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynums out with foul trouble.. Hopefully Shaq doesn't get to many looks. Gasol's Charmine soft.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum's done for the half - hope he can stay out of foul trouble in the 2nd half.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Bynums out with foul trouble.. Hopefully Shaq doesn't get to many looks. Gasol's Charmine soft.


lol


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

hate to say it, but we could really use a luke walton charge on those drives by diaw


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> hate to say it, but we could really use a *luke walton* charge on those drives by diaw


Who?


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

KoBeUrself said:


> hate to say it, but we could really use a luke walton charge on those drives by diaw


i wish u didnt say it, luke is terrible and he is bad defense waiting to happen everytime he is on the court.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Look at Gasol... What a *****. I mean I love the guy, he's talented. But he is a neutered example of a man.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

pau got saved on that call


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

luke is good for 2 things every time he plays 1. a solid pivot foot and 2. a random charge taken


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great defense on Amare right there.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

bad shot by kobe pau was wide open.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic strikes again!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Vladiiiiii


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

nice to see rady bust out finally


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've held Nash to 0 points so far...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Go Team!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.tnt.tv/sports/nba/overtime09_live/ - If you guys want to watch Kobe or Shaq throughout the game, or if you want to see different camera angles.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We've held Nash to 0 points so far...


Fisher's/Farmars defense on Nash has been fairly good tonight. He's not given Nash much room to breath.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

great kobe shooting like trash and pau gets scored on by shaq


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Fish


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing like leaving Shaq wide open.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

50-44 Lakers at the half.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Everyone outside of Vlad is having a subpar game and the team is still up by 6at the half on the road against one of the best teams in the league. I'll take that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kaas said:


> Everyone outside of Vlad is having a subpar game and the team is still up by 6at the half on the road against one of the best teams in the league. I'll take that.


I'll take it as well.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

why is kobe shooting that crap


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Shaq's body just carves out so much space in the middle. the man could still be dunking even in his 50s.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh fisher... UGH


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Kobe is really gunning for that block on Shaq.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Vladiii


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Radman is en fuego...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't let them get back into the game.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

odom what was the that?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

sherako said:


> Kobe is really gunning for that block on Shaq.


Ain't that the truth.

And the refs aren't making themselves any friends in Phoenix.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Vladii.....again 5for 6


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Woooooooo!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Pau Gasol behind the back for Fisher three-pointer? sickness.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Amare misses, Lakers drain a 3, Amare misses, Lakers drain a 3. Hopefully this pattern continues. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol has 4 points, 8 boards and 8 assists.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Gasol has 4 points, 8 boards and 8 assists.


sick, especially that last one


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Where is bynum?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

kobesthegoat said:


> Where is bynum?


on the bench in foul trouble


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Barnes got a 3 on that play, but I was happy with the Laker's effort and aggressiveness on D on that play. They have a tendency to step it up on that side of the court when they get into an offensive rhythm.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe shouldnt shoot anymore tonight


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

unless its like that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Need to start off the 4th quarter great and let them know that they're not coming back to win this game.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Need to start off the 4th quarter great and let them know that they're not coming back to win this game.


agreed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All right, it's time to close this out. The defense has been good for the most part. Much better than the two games before. Keep that up, and move the ball and we should be fine.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. Odom got lucky that one rolled out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love when Ariza has those STFU dunks.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

look at how different Amare's game is with Shaq off the floor.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Grant Hill got away with a blatant backcourt violation


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom with the Dagger.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is playing great! 18-point lead!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the Lakers are just not joking tonight.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Need to start off the 4th quarter great and let them know that they're not coming back to win this game.


So far so good. Hopefully the hot start killed Phoenix's will to win this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza is playing awesome basketball in the 4th quarter so far!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It has one year to the day since we made the Ariza trade.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Ewww. Bynum gets away with a walk and then air balls a really close shot in the paint.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick shot by Farmar.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom's working for that POTG spot tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good teamwork from Bynum and Farmar.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

We got lucky tonight with all the Amare shots that have rimmed in and out. And you gotta love the hustle by Odom to keep the ball even when the game looks out of reach.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom hit his head when he hit the ground?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kaas said:


> We got lucky tonight with all the Amare shots that have rimmed in and out. And you gotta love the hustle by Odom to keep the ball even when the game looks out of reach.


I wouldn't call it luck at all.

Lakers play great defense tonight for the majority of the game. And it showed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL. MVP! MVP! Awesome.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Buahahahhahahahha Sasha! Ahahahahhaa


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ma'chine


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> It has one year to the day since we made the Ariza trade.


i honestly didnt want to get rid of evans at the time but that was a great trade.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

why is kobe still shooting these terrible shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe building a brick house tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Gasol back in the game.

No idea what Kobe's doing out there...


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe building a brick house tonight.


a two story brick house


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Phil called a timeout. he's pissed that the Lakers might ruin the 13-point margin.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I wouldn't call it luck at all.
> 
> Lakers play great defense tonight for the majority of the game. And it showed.


I agree they played great defense on Amare, but once the ball is halfway in the hoop, they can't do anything to make it come back out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke & Mihm are in.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Phil is going to the bench kinda early....


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Well its over.....Kobe played like trash tonight...POTG has to be Vladi


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

When luke walton hits a three in garbage time... this thing has been over for a VERY long time!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Luke with his first points of the season....lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Player of the game could either be Vladi or Odom. Both played good. Vladi played solid defense for most of the game, and hit big three's. Odom came in and took over.

I'm going to give it to Vladi. I liked his intensity on defense tonight. And it was nice to see nailing all those three's.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

[email protected] Shaq throwing Kobe some friendly sign.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think its official now that we own the Suns about as easy as I expected, could have been worse had Kobe and Gasol been hitting, our defense is just too tough for them.And our bench is too deep.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Vlad was POTG.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great win. Love to see us spank the Suns. Vlad for POTG


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Agreed with VladRad for POTG


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I did not expect Vladimir Radmanovic to be POTG even once time this season - but he came out tonight and played a great game, so POTG definitely goes to him tonight! 

Time to end Denver's winning streak tomorrow night.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> To be fair to myself, a lot of those posts have come in game threads for Lakers games...and I've been around for quite a few game threads.
> 
> And earlier in the year, I was posting as much as I could in other forums to try and help get the site going - unfortunately, it didn't catch on so I stopped doing that. My posting as of late has actually been down in comparison to what it was. Once winter break rolls around, though, I won't be around nearly as much.
> 
> Who's going to be around here posting for the game?


Yeah bro I wasn't downing you. I was jus sayin the time has gone by since I last posted regularly here...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Yeah bro I wasn't downing you. I was jus sayin the time has gone by since I last posted regularly here...


Oh, I know. That was a response to another post, anyway. eace:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow. No one is really talking about it, but Pau had 8 assists tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Wow. No one is really talking about it, but Pau had 8 assists tonight!


Actually, he had 9 assists as well as 9 rebounds. I was rooting for him to get a triple-double.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Actually, he had 9 assists as well as 9 rebounds. I was rooting for him to get a triple-double.


Well then espn fantasy better give me my damn assist! :azdaja:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

cant believe steve nash only had 8 points

talk about playing some serious D


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

^ Don't know how much of Nash's lack of production was due to our defense or the fact that Shaq clogging the paint hurts his ability to take it to rim. I'd like to say it's our defense. Did you see Vlad D-up Nash, forcing Steve to kick it back out?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't find any pictures of Vlad for my POTG thread so if somebody can find a good one, let me know.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The defense was pretty good, but Amare missed a lot of gimme's. On offense the Lakers didnt really play all that well. To tell you the truth, after watching this game, I dont know how it was such an easy victory. I guess if you hold Nash to 8 pts and Amare to 43% shooting, you are in pretty good shape. But the Lakers got outrebounded, fouled more, and our big men combined for only 16 shots while Kobe/Fish combined for 32. That is not the way this team should win ballgames.

I cant believe Pau had 9 dimes, it felt like he wasnt even involved in this game. It goes to show how effective he is in the game, and why we need to get him the ball in the high post all the time.

I really think Lamar deserves the POTG. He hustled his *** off and made some huge buckets. Vlad didnt play all that great tonight, he just finally made some shots.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I cant believe how small Bynum looked next to Shaq. OMG. Shaq is ****ing huge.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> The defense was pretty good, but Amare missed a lot of gimme's. On offense the Lakers didnt really play all that well. To tell you the truth, after watching this game, I dont know how it was such an easy victory. I guess if you hold Nash to 8 pts and Amare to 43% shooting, you are in pretty good shape. But the Lakers got outrebounded, fouled more, and our big men combined for only 16 shots while Kobe/Fish combined for 32. That is not the way this team should win ballgames.
> 
> I cant believe Pau had 9 dimes, it felt like he wasnt even involved in this game. It goes to show how effective he is in the game, and why we need to get him the ball in the high post all the time.
> 
> I really think Lamar deserves the POTG. He hustled his *** off and made some huge buckets. Vlad didnt play all that great tonight, he just finally made some shots.


I agree that Amare missed some easy buckets. But by that same token, Kobe missed a great deal of easy buckets too. On a normal day if both of those guys are hitting like they should, the outcome would have remained the same. Lakers are just superior team defensively and they have the suns number.

I think Odom was the man as well, but in reality from the start of the game until the end Vlad was hustling on the defensive end. And that's where this victory came from, defense. His buckets were nice sure, but seeing Vladi force turnovers and get in peoples faces is something this whole team can learn from. (No I'm not saying he's the best defender by any means, but he put the most effort into the defensive end last night and it showed).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I can't find any pictures of Vlad for my POTG thread so if somebody can find a good one, let me know.


I can't find a single picture of him from the game either. I looked for you on all the news sites, and nothing.

Maybe just a stock photo?


----------

